# sausage or bratwurst recipies??????



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

I am thinking about trying to make some breakfast sausage or bratwursts out of some elk meat that I have. Does anyone have some good recipies to try? I have a grinder and am ready to try something out, so let me know what has worked for you...


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

I made some bratwurst a couple weeks ago that turned out pretty good. I used the Hi-Mountain Home Bratwurst Sausage Kit from Cabelas. It comes with the seasoning, casings, and instructions. I pretty much followed the instructions, with one exception...I added a little bit of cayenne pepper to give it a little extra kick. I was surprised at the pork to elk ratio recommended. I ended up using 9 pounds of pork to 2 1/2 pounds of elk, per the instructions recommendation.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Ha sell the elk on ebay and go buy some johnsonville beer and brats at the store :wink: jk that would be illegal but better tasting!!!


----------



## plemmon (Mar 22, 2009)

HI, I bought the Cabela's bratwurst kit, but lost the instructions. Can someone email me th einstructions at [email protected] or post here. thanks


----------

